# Drilling thick steel advice.



## tobytools (8 Feb 2014)

Hi.
I need some advice in drilling through a piece of steel that's over 1" thick. What do I need and how? I've drilled brass but never steel. I have a morticer that I've added the chuck to make it to a small drill, should I buy a new hss drill bit as mine are old and crappy or just sharpen? 
Also I don't own a vice to hold piece in where can I get on that would fit my machine. Oh and the piece of steel is a cylinder shape (like a bean tin) 
Thanks.
I know nothing about metal work. 
TT


----------



## Spindle (8 Feb 2014)

Hi

Take it somewhere where there is access to the correct tooling. You don't say what diameter the hole is but whatever the case you will need to retain the work either in a drill vice clamped to the table or by clamping the work directly in something like vee blocks.

Regards Mick


----------



## tool-me-up (8 Feb 2014)

get a couple of new drills, some cutting fluid ( light oil or similar if you dont want to buy the proper stuff) and devise a way to clamp it down.

Just go nice and steady and have the drill on a slower setting than brass.


----------



## wizard (8 Feb 2014)

If you do not have a vice and a drill that runs at the correct speed get someone with the right tools to do it.


----------



## marcros (8 Feb 2014)

I once needed a hole drilling in some box section that was a couple of sizes bigger than the drill I had. It was only 1/8" thick but I took it in to work rather than buy a 13mm bit. It was surprising how many drills, and how much drilling it took. Having seen them do it I was glad I hadn't done so myself. I wouldn't even contemplate something 1" thick


----------



## flh801978 (8 Feb 2014)

What diameter is the hole?
anything more than 6 mm and a mortiser will be too fast
I have just drilled a hole 20mm dia through 120mm of mild steel and its quite a job

Ian


----------



## tobytools (8 Feb 2014)

Thanks for all the advice. I need to get a drill vice as some stage anyways. As with the speed control I think my kit runs to fast so I'll have to hold off till I can find someone that can do it for me? Any takers? I'll buy you a pint  
I need the whole to be an like that of a hammer head like this () as I want to make another one but bigger. 
Like a QS brass hammer but only steel 

TT


----------



## tobytools (8 Feb 2014)

Once again I didn't say the size of hole lol.
About 1" long and 1/2" wide
TT


----------



## wizard (8 Feb 2014)

are you talking about a round hole


----------



## Spindle (8 Feb 2014)

tobytools":1w574a35 said:


> Once again I didn't say the size of hole lol.
> About 1" long and 1/2" wide



Hi

You will need access to a fairly serious milling machine to do this - unless you want to spend a lot of time sawing / filing.

Regards Mick


----------



## doorframe (8 Feb 2014)

Spindle":z0gv8ko9 said:


> tobytools":z0gv8ko9 said:
> 
> 
> > Once again I didn't say the size of hole lol.
> ...



.... and sweating.


----------



## woodfarmer (8 Feb 2014)

It could be done on a lathe if the hole you want is oval or even round


----------



## tobytools (8 Feb 2014)

Sounds like I'm not ready for this project. Thanks for all your advice. I think there is a machining garage near that has a mill. I walk past every now and then and there is a big bin out the front with metal lathe scrap, looks like a load of wire pads. 
Shame I can't do this.
The shape I want is like a stretched o or even a o 
TT


----------



## AndyT (8 Feb 2014)

Or you could just buy a hammer ready made?!


----------



## marcros (8 Feb 2014)

What is the advantage of this one over the brass one? If it is just for plane adjusting etc will brass not just do the job anyway?


----------



## tobytools (8 Feb 2014)

Not sure over advantages but the brass one I have is small and perfect for minute adjustments. And I just want a pipper steel one. Also I've not spent a penny on the materials so it makes sence to use what I have. Pulse the brass and stell I've used and using belonged to my great grandad so it's a centimental thing that I'm making use of his hords and shed 

Andy, buy a hammer that's crazy talk! Why waste money on a hammer when I can buy other stuff I don't need 
Plus it more fun to make stuff 

I've ditched the idea of this steel hammer as it not within my tool capability  
Saying that I have 3 more brass one to make.

TT


----------



## Albo the butcher (15 Mar 2014)

Mag drill is what you need. Pop it on the metal where you need the hole drilling. Switch it on then the magnet which is attached to the drill holds to the work piece and will not come off. Then the drill is like a pillar drill but it cuts a hole in side a hole so goes through really easy 

Best to google it or YouTube. We use them for drill RSJ,s. And he's through within 20 seconds. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Hemsby (4 Apr 2014)

tobytools":a6gwpriu said:


> Hi.
> I need some advice in drilling through a piece of steel that's over 1" thick. What do I need and how? I've drilled brass but never steel. I have a morticer that I've added the chuck to make it to a small drill, should I buy a new hss drill bit as mine are old and crappy or just sharpen?
> Also I don't own a vice to hold piece in where can I get on that would fit my machine. Oh and the piece of steel is a cylinder shape (like a bean tin)
> Thanks.
> ...



Tip for future drilling in steel.

Correct drill speed is important.
If you are using an industrial type pillar to drill steel it is easy but using a DIY type pillar drill at home for larger holes it is easier to drill in stages, for example to drill a 1/2" diameter hole first use say a 1/4" the larger drill will then go through much easier.

In an engineering work place lubricating oil is never used as a cutting aid as it allows the cutting edge to rub on the surface of the material being cut and offers little or no cooling, many special cutting Lubs are used nowdays the most common in the past was "soluble oil" a special oil mixed with water. For home use there are a number of cutting lubs that can be bought in small quantities, some in spray form. If you are just going to drill an odd hole then any "oil" will do at a push.


----------

